# Fix gadgets after 1803 update.



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

8GadgetPack is automatically removed after the latest Win 10 update. Just download a new version(26.0) and everything works fine. Even the custom settings are there.
https://8gadgetpack.net/


----------

